
Microsoft E2 Edge Processor - peter_d_sherman
https://millcomputing.com/topic/microsoft-e2-edge-processor/
======
ithkuil
I really love Mill's design. Too bad it doesn't proceed fast enough due to
lack of funding/backing. I guess I'm not the only one who couldn't afford to
work without salary and pure stock compensation

~~~
gpderetta
I do not know if mill will ever go anywhere (I have my doubts), but certanly
Ivan Godard is a gold mine of CPU and compiler knowledge.

~~~
tyleo
I agree here. The YouTube series he has on the Mill is absolutely fascinating.

------
rtpg
related: are there any good sources on how you design for out of order
processing? I have done a lot of "intro to electronic circuits" stuff that
lead to a really basic register-based CPU, but when we get into stuff like OOO
or branch prediction stuff I feel like I haven't really seen much on how it
can work while keeping your sanity from a design perspective.

~~~
rwmj
Perhaps the source for the RISC-V BOOM processor?
[https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/12/Wed0936...](https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/12/Wed0936-BOOM-v2-An-Open-Source-Out-of-Order-RISC-V-
Core-Celio.pdf)

~~~
ekiwi
If you want to find the source code and some information on how to build and
run it, you should check out their new website: [https://boom-
core.org/](https://boom-core.org/)

------
bertr4nd
I worked on the TRIPS project in graduate school - specifically the compiler
(my dissertation was about how to optimize the selection of dataflow
subregions). I’d be curious what Doug and co. At Microsoft have done with E2
and whether they’ve actually cracked the compiler problem.

